# Pics



## JohnColson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I would like to see some pictures of the mice you breed. Care to post?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Sure... I breed Red








pied blue








black/chocolate tan








and soon Abyssinia


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I breed..

Blacks:









blues:









black/blue tan:









but I also breed blue splashed, pew and banded merles. I just don't have pictures since those are side projects.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

I used to breed blues and blacks (just pets, but sweet and attractive)


Now I'm just a pet keeper, but blues are still my favourites.


----------



## firestarter (Jun 30, 2010)

wow love them all specially the reds, heres some pics of mice i used to breed il snap some pics of my current mice soon.








group shot









cute









she became a mum in another colony with 2 of her sisters

























daddy!


----------

